# Seen a dome ink like this?



## RelicRaker (May 21, 2018)

Revisited an old site today after some big rains, and this little dome ink turned up. It may be common, but this is the first like it I've seen. I've dug 2 cone inks and a Carter's master ink at the same site.

Any info welcome.


----------



## nhpharm (May 21, 2018)

I dug a clear one of those in Galveston, Texas a few weeks ago.  It was marked WT & Co on the base-was the first one I had seen.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 21, 2018)

Thanks, nhpharm.


----------



## Truth1253 (May 22, 2018)

I found my first ink bottle last month. Of course now I love them. Yours looks older. Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelicRaker (May 22, 2018)

Nice ink, Truth. I find those, tho not usually embossed.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 22, 2018)

Oldest ink well I have, bought in China when I lived there. Not glass, but dated from the Qing Dynasty, I have not been able to date it with certain but likely 1700's to the 1800's


----------



## RelicRaker (May 22, 2018)

shunyadragon said:


> Oldest ink well I have, bought in China when I lived there. Not glass, but dated from the Qing Dynasty, I have not been able to date it with certain but likely 1700's to the 1800's.


Wow, great piece!


----------



## Toni (May 30, 2018)

WOW very nice.


----------

